# Lumens



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I currently run 4 300w Halogens on my boat...but im curious about running 4 150w HPS lights. according to the website im looking at (e-conolights.com) a 500w halogen puts out 8500 lumens and the 150w HPS puts out 15000 lumens. is that really twice as bright??? or am i thinking of this wrong? also seeing as how im running 4 300w (1200w) now and if i went with the 4 150w (600w) my generator should have a lot less of a load on it correct?? i know how this technically sounds to me but just wanted to make sure that i am correct before trying out the HPS lights. they are about twice as much as i paid for my Halogens so i wanted some opinions before i try them out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm no expert or EE, but lumens are a measure of brightness. After seeing the thread that mentioned them, I googled econlights.com......a lot of unhappy campers. Apparently their cheap ballasts don't hold up. Not saying that syyle light is not better, just be careful of what you are buying (quality wise). Just relaying what I read...I have no personal experience w/them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know about the light output differance, But the power consumption will be 1/2 for the 150 watt vs the 300 watt bulbs..


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i wouldn't go hps. its a red spectrum of light, go with anything 6500k...it'll be much brighter. your hps is 2700k. ever consider led's?


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

The guy I flounder with has 5 -150 watt HPS bulbs on his rig. They pullalot ofamps to get them started but when they are fully charged they don't hardly any. They cut through murky water alot better than halogen bulbs and we have not blown a bulb in over a year. In my opinion they are worth every penny.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well to start off with im not unhappy with the halogens i have now...just thinking that if i can get more light and less load on my generator then why not??? then i will be able to easily run a battery charger wile fishing for those long nights. No i have never considered LED's...never really thought about it. not looking to spend a LOT of money on this...expically right now. was thinking about just buying 2 of them and putting one on each corner to see if it is even worth it then if i like it buy 2 more. just didnt know if it would even be worth messing with buying 2. thanks for all the info and keep it coming!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Also here is a link to the lights that i am looking at...if anyone knows of a better light please post a link so i can check it out. Thanks!!!

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well you have to look at the amp load you genny can put out fully loaded. they do take more power to start and less as they run. what i have had to do in the past is split the load on switches so that i start half and when the turn on then start the other half. as far as the lumens they do put out more and they are alittle brighter. the color rating is what you look at the lower the nuber the higher the penatration in muddy water. n if you need any more help just let me know I have alot of trial and error in lighting.. also if you look at bow.fishingcountry.com you will learn all you need from a bowfisherman.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well with my set up now i have 2 lights on one plug and 2 lights on another one and would leave it that way if i decide to change to the HPS lights. would just have to wait for them to heat up before pluging in the second plug. does anyone know about how long it takes for these to "warm up"? we use these same style lights on the boat i run offshore but they are much larger and take about 3-5 min to reach their full brightness. just dont know if the smaller ones take the same amount of time or less????


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

The HPS's are definitely alot brighter than the halogens andwork great in muddy water. The only draw back is your start up amps (150 watt is about 4-5 amps at start up). I'm running 5 HPS with a 2400 watt Yamaha Inverter and start 3 at a time then the other 2 about a minute later. It works out pretty good while you're taking time to set up the TM and getting the gig out. I do like both halogen and the HPS...I haven't blown a bulb yet in the HPS. They are kind of pricey compared to the halogens (about $15.00 each. Unless you order them on line). The bulbs in the HPS's are also the screw in type (like a house bulb) where as the halogens has the long bulb that "clips" in. Hope it helps. Regardless, you'll kill some flatties either way no matter halogen or HPS.:letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

What kelvin range are your lamps? I am guessing 6700 to around 10,000.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (5/4/2008)*What kelvin range are your lamps? I am guessing 6700 to around 10,000.


i have no idea...how do i find that out and what does that tell me???


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont know if this will help but go to nightstalkers guide service on the web and click on videos then click on the video that has the outdoor chronicles on it the capt is fishing with green lights but the water that he is fishing in looks pretty clear to me but oyu can be the judge . hope this helps I rune 300 watt hologens and i have never had an issue


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (5/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Last Chance (5/4/2008)*What kelvin range are your lamps? I am guessing 6700 to around 10,000.
> ...




I don't mean the color of our halogens.The sodium and metal halide lights have i wide range of kelvin which is basically the color of the bulb when lit.The 6700 range is a more yellow color then when you get around 10,000k it is crisp white like a halogen then once you get closer to the 14 to 20,000 it gets blue.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

ALL hps's are 2700 to 3000k colors (red/yellow)

metal halides are 6000 to 6500k (white/blueish)

if you think 2700k is brighter than 6500k, i can prove otherwise. the little twisty cfl's we all use (energy savers) are all kelvin rated. the "daylight" is a white with blueing tint, easier to define colors around you. the most common twisty is the red one (2700k), big difference...its more of a relaxing glow on different colors. take a lamp with you and try those, or i can show you person the difference...

also, your reflector will have EVERYTHING to do with it. most setups in stores around here have a white background which is ok, there's ways to make it alot better. hope this helps and if you want to see the difference, just give me a shout...would only take but a minute. all the luck to ya.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well after doing more research if im going to bother changing my lights im going to go with the Metal Haliades (sp). they put out the "white" light where the HPS lights put out more of a orange/red light. only down side is they are almost twice as much as the HPS lights. might be a little wile before i end up changing them but it is something that i am intrested in trying. i feel like i have plenty of light with the halogens but a little more never hurts right? thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 4 metal halides on my flounder rig if you want to look at them before you spend the money. Give me a shout next time you and MR go and I'll bring mine so you can take a look and see if you like them.


----------

